# pigs eat beets?



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

my dad pulled 3 large garbage bags full of beets. They planted them with the intent to can but never got to them. Now they are huge.

Any reason I can't feed them at will to my 2 pigs?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Pigs eat anything.


----------



## Rusty'sDog (Oct 14, 2010)

Mangels are a type of beets that have been grown specifically for livestock feed.
Pigs love them. The leaves are also a suitable fodder.


----------



## CCCC (Nov 21, 2011)

I would not get too carried away and feed them a bunch at one time if you do, don't stand too close behind them.

They will eat about anything, but fish bones and clay pigeons(blue rocks) are hard on hogs.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

http://www.thejudgingconnection.com/pdfs/Swine_Nutrition.pdf

Opps. Wrong copy and paste. Sorry about that. Anyway i one i want to paste was a farm where they fed 2 pickup truck loads of beets and beet tops to 30 sows. Took them less than 12 hours to eat them.. They seen to be happy pigs. 
http://groundworksfarm.blogspot.com/2011/08/beet-greens-and-happy-pigs.html


----------



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

> Mangels are a type of beets that have been grown specifically for livestock feed.


yes! I planted some this summer. They love em. I plan to plant lots next summer!!!!!!


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

We grow beets for our pigs. They love them. They eat the tops off and later the tubers. Of the various tuber things we grow they prefer the beets. If you feed them red beets you end up with what appears to be lipstick on pigs... 

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
Read about our on-farm butcher shop project:
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/butchershop
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/csa


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

Some of my pigs like beets, some dont.:shrug:


----------



## Rusty'sDog (Oct 14, 2010)

C'mon Walter. Just 'cause she's wearing lipstick, you don't have to kiss her!


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

*grin* I don't like ladies with makeup. No kisses.


----------

